# 60 NIC cubes



## maxysmummy (Dec 5, 2010)

So i have one boy who loves to climb, and one who loves to hide. at the moment they have to be separated as they arent neutred and they fight.

can anyone help me design an awesome bunny home using only 60 NIC cubes?

i dont want to stick them all together then it not work properly. like does anyone have a map or something?


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 5, 2010)

also should i go 3 across 2 deep or 4 across 2 deep?


----------



## Tweetiepy (Dec 7, 2010)

Are you building one cage that will separate in half for both bunnies? if yes, then I'd go with something that you can separate & then just remove the divider when you bond them. Or maybe one on top of the other?


----------



## Amy27 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am bad at designing. When I did mine. I just started putting together which is really not a good way to do it because I always end up needing more panels then I bought and have to go get more. Did you look at the thread stickied at the top of this forum with pictures of NIC cages? That may give you some ideas. Good luck and make sure to share some pictures.


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 8, 2010)

ended up using way more than 60 >.< we bought ninety and used 73 i think!


----------



## farmerchick (Dec 8, 2010)

here are some of the combinations i've done:





this holds 4 rabbits, 2 in each 4x2x2 the one has a wall in the middle because their not ready to live together yet but the other side is open.









this was my set up with 3 rabbits

i change my cages all the time lol, be prepared to invest in LOTS of zip ties lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 8, 2010)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


>


That looks great!! Snuff's is the same size as those.:biggrin2:


----------

